# Technine Rhyme vs. Burton custom



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

im buying a new board, which will probably be a GNU park pickle BTX 153, and i'm also looking for some cool bindings to go with it. im looking to spend around $100-150, and my only requirements are a toe-cap and good quality.

im trying to decide between some burton custom bindings, which my friend will sell me for $75, or these technine bindings. 

Technine Rhyme & Reason Snowboard Binding from Dogfunk.com

the techs only come in small and medium, im worried it might be too small for my boot size (11). which bindings are better?

thanks!


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Going to be way to small. You will need a large if not xl


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well there's the problem from my experience technine bindings are not good quality. I upgraded to flux titan rk this season and im loving it.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

dont look at burton customs as "quality" either, and the toe straps fall down and dont work like they should either.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i probably wont get the techs since they dont come in larger sizes. 

from my experience using the custom bindings they've worked fine, but what else would you guys suggest?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

ride

10 char...


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

union force. more expensive than the customs at $200 but the improved durability alone is enough for the price.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

crazyface said:


> union force. more expensive than the customs at $200 but the improved durability alone is enough for the price.


ill check and see if i can get those from my work. what do you think about these ones?
Ride Men's EX Snowboard Bindings - Green - Sport Chalet


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Those Rides will be leaps and bounds better than either the Tech Nines or the Burtons. Ride makes really solid bindings.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

see if you can find some of last years MVMNT series bindings left over. theyll be better for you than the EX but if all else fails.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, don't get technine. I have 08 MFM Pro's and I feel they are kinda heavy, the toe edge response isn't good, and they developed a slight bend in them. Instead of buying low end 2010 bindings, look for high end 2009 bindings. Last years Rome 390's, Burton Cartel's, Ride MVMNT, or other good models can be had for a good price.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Dont get the technine bindings, they're pieces of shit


----------

